# Change in haytalk?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

For the last 2-3 days, I keep having to sign in to haytalk every time I go to use it. I normally access from a couple of different computers and all are doing a similar thing.

Has there been a change to the HT system that logs us automatically after some period of time? I've looked at settings and nothing jumped out at me.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing that I have been made aware of....and I have not had to sign in either. Maybe the IRS is hacking on you?? :huh:

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We will never see another post from Ralph.....well, we will....but I'm sure it will be incognito 

Using a screen name like ChicagoHay would probably quell things down....allow you to "fly under the radar"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No problems here with the iPad.....and yes I did read the "cliff notes" for iPad for Dummies....my iPad will probably be rendered useless before long, it's 10yrs old and still going strong for now


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta go knock on some wood....


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

no problems here


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't noticed any changes here Ralph.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Damn Windows--probably something changed in one of their automatic updates.

Ralph


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Still running Windows 8 and no problems.


----------

